# Am i an art lover, audiophile, musicologiist, record nerd, obsessiive compulsive type



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Am i an art lover, audiophile, musicologiist, record nerd, obsessive compulsive type?*

*Hello, i wonder if im alone to do this stuff,, see , need multiple label and version, ensemble , i need to get the best, by all mean so i buy almost every of Renaissance godz.

Because im serieous, passionated,, picky , need the best of each sometime the 2 or 3 and more best (i have almost all albums of Gesualdo digital or cds, that a ''gigazilla loads'' of records (i know im wacky) but see here a prime exemple, me thee boy bought a cd of Jean Mouton 1515 diabolus in musica ensemble and find it quite , grey and drab, by all mean im not saying Diabolus and musica iis a bad ensemble, they have flaws like every other ensembles, it's just there Jean Mouton lack of life, in french i would says aceptisé comme sond, terne unpeu= flat out polished in english & grey-ish drab, this until i heard Brabant ensemble's, conducted by Stephen Rice,,,, His Jean Mouton, in 3 words, that are evocative would be: stunning, beautiful, etherical (from outer heaven and beyond(ok i might exagerated a bit but it had strong impression on me, the opener of the album woaw guys..

This is my i.e and why i do this compulsive shopping for the very best, are you , or some of you whit me on this, sometime i give a version that not has good to me, but suitable for my father a newbie in renaissance, im and a(word) h(word) kinda and mind my language , but i think , my father appreciated it, he get free cds from me, lately i gave Him some version of Carmina Burana Since i find the pearls that brilliant label offer the double cds of Orff original 20th century work & Carminus Buranus codex, song's nn poem.So in the process i give him the sound of renaissance, but since he more into barroque the bbb vivaldi handel,ravel mainstream knowledge classical(by saying this i dont complain about it or find it lame, taste or personnal), he not has picky has me, the spirit of St Nicolas Live in me a year long giving gifts whiteout asking for return (how cheap) or you own me genra of person, like jesus preach is my pleasure, im following the lord even if not religieous , perhaps spiritual more so and that it im done for this post, i hope you enjoy reading my stuff hey..

Farewell goodnight lady & gentelmen of TC you take good care, deprofundis saluted you *:tiphat:


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, I quite agree.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Well... I don't know what to answer... but I enjoyed and struggled reading your post. I just get lost in the "or you own me genra of person" because maybe your point is around there, like enjoying Religious music without being a believer or maybe you are talking about you giving out cds for others to enjoy... I hope you are happy and everyone around you is happy too!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

As there can't really be a best version of a much recorded masterpiece I find it essential to have multiple versions of works I love a lot. Sometimes I can take my time but I do also get a bit compulsive about it, even once buying 3 Beethoven symphony sets on the same day.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'll just say I've bought a record or two in my day.

(And I must have had a couple thousand "my days.")


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, deprofundis, you are tapped-into what I call the "spiritual" aspect of music. It lives in you, and the music is obviously a "spiritual technology" for you. This is the best way that music can be experienced; when it enhances and nourishes the best aspects of our Humanity. I salute you, my brother.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

I got hooked on the very first words of your post - what am I ?

I asked that myself many times - I consider myself a music lover - yet, I don't play an instrument... I preach the gospel the gospel of artistic values over sound, etc, yet I do care about the system I listen on - I rather read than listen to music on apple earbuds... yet I do not consider myself an audiophile; I call myself "audio enthusiast" to separate myself from the magical thinking pervading audiophile forums... I have may versions of certain works, recordings etc, yet I do not consider myself a collector - I regularly play even the rarest, probably priciest recordings I own... I am a deep deep classical lover since early childhood who sometimes rather play some Miles Davis or the band Ghost... 

What are we? 

v


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Hello, i wonder if im alone to do this stuff,, see , need multiple label and version, ensemble , i need to get the best, by all mean so i buy almost every of Renaissance godz.:


Yeah, I sometimes hear a recording and think that it could sound better, and that launches me off in a long and sometimes expensive search. I try to put it in perspective by thinking, well, King Arthur had his search for the holy grail, and at least in my search I'm not putting all the knights at the round table at risk for, of all things, a cup.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am with you on this. There is a desire to find the perfect recording and one can buy many recordings of a work in that process and sometimes never find that perfect recording, but some that will stand above the others. In other cases, I am compelled to get every recording of a work, at least those that are reasonably available. So now I have maybe 50 Beethoven Ninths (hard to count because some are in symphony cycles), 24 Fidelio sets, 21 La Sonnambula, 16 Barber of Seville sets, 13 Der fliegende Hollander sets, 11 Maria Stuarda sets, etc. I don't mind because I can flip them around and try different sets if I tire on one set.


----------

